# February 2011 Group Book Count



## mistyd107

_click for January 2011_

I know it's early but I thought I'd start February's thread if that's ok. I'm in

1. Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets (Harry Potter, Bk 2)-JK Rowling 341 pgs 0 Loc (2/1/11-2/11/11)     
2. The Sex Club (Wade Jackson, Bk 1)-LJ Sellers 347 pgs 8,049 Loc (2/12/11-2/19/11)     
3. Secrets to Die For (Wade Jackson, Bk 2)-LJ Sellers 288 pgs 6,430 Loc (2/19/11-2/24/11)     
4. Thrilled to Death( Wade Jackson, Bk 3)-LJ Sellers 298 pgs 7,209 Loc (2/25/11-2/28/11     

Books Started in February:4
Books Finished in February:4
Pgs Read in February:1,274
Locations Read in February:21,688


----------



## drenee

*Promise Canyon*. Robyn Carr. K-book. 4,862 loc. 
*Finger Lickin' Fifteen*. Janet Evanovich. K-book. 5,401 loc. 
*Wild Man Creek*. Robyn Carr. K-book 5,442 loc. 
*The Drums of Autumn*. Diana Gabaldon. K-book 23,459 loc.

*An Irish Country Girl*. Patrick Taylor. Audio. 10 hrs. 19 min.
*An Irish Country Courtship*. Patrick Taylor. Audio. 13 hrs. 50 min.
deb


----------



## ladyknight33

I'm in


----------



## pidgeon92

Mr. Shivers -- Robert Jackson Bennett -- 336 pages -- 2/2/11
Seeing -- Jose Saramago -- 320 pages -- 2/6/11
The Day of the Triffids -- John Wyndham  -- 256 pages -- 2/4/11
Anyone But You -- Jennifer Crusie -- 288 pages -- 2/12/11
Blame: A Novel -- Michelle Huneven -- 304 pages -- 2/8/11
When Will There Be Good News?: A Novel -- Kate Atkinson -- 400 pages -- 2/14/11
Because of Mr. Terupt -- Rob Buyea -- 225 pages -- 2/13/11
Tales from Da Hood -- Nikki Turner -- 304 pages -- 2/22/11
Case Histories -- Kate Atkinson -- 320 pages -- 2/18/11
Live to Tell -- Lisa Gardner -- 400 pages -- 2/22/11
One Good Turn -- Kate Atkinson -- 432 pages -- 2/27/11


----------



## luvmy4brats

*No. **Started **Title **Author ** Pages **Finished **Notes**13.* 01/27*The Woman in White* Wilkie Collins  672  02/06 freebie *14.* 02/01*The Girl Who Chased the Moon* Sarah Addison Allen  304  02/01  *15.* 02/01*Mommy's Little Girl*: Casey Anthony and her Daughter Caylee's Tragic Fate Diane Fanning  352  02/01  *16.* 02/06*The Sweetness at the Bottom of the Pie* (#1, Flavia de Luce)Alan Bradley  384  02/07  *17.* 02/08*The Weed That Strings the Hangman's Bag* (#2, Flavia de Luce)Alan Bradley  400  02/09  *18.* 02/10*When the Emperor Was Divine*Julie Otsuka  160  02/10 (Quasi-Official Reading Game)*19.* 02/10*A Red Herring Without Mustard* (#3, Flavia de Luce)Alan Bradley  416  02/12  *20.* 02/12*Cane River*Lalita Tademy  418  02/16Black History Month *21.* 02/13*The Secret Garden*Frances Hodgson Burnett  272  02/13 freebie*22.* 02/16*Into Thin Air*: A Personal Account of the Mount Everest DisasterJon Krakauer  416  02/18 (Quasi-Official Reading Game)*23.* 02/22*Treachery in Death* (#32, In Death Series)J.D. Robb 384  02/23 *24.* 02/23*Pale Demon* (#9, Rachel Morgan Series)Kim Harrison 448  02/26 

*February Reading Totals:* 12 Books; 4,626 Pages

January Reading Totals: 12 Books; 4,503 Pages


----------



## cagnes

1. Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets by J. K. Rowling (352 pages) 2/2
2. The Plains of Passage (Earth's Children #4) by Jean M. Auel (768 pages) 2/4
3. A Virgin River Christmas (Virgin River #4) by Robyn Carr (320 pages) 2/5
4. Love Come to Me by Lisa Kleypas (412 pages) 2/7
5. Only His (Only Series #1)  by Elizabeth Lowell (400 pages) 2/8
6. Loyalty in Death (In Death #9) by J. D. Robb  (368 pages) 2/9
7. Daughter of the Forest (Sevenwaters #1) by Juliet Marillier (384 pages) 2/10
8. Warrior (The Blades of the Rose #1) by Zoe Archer (370 pages) 2/14
9. Second Chance Pass (Virgin River #5) by Robyn Carr (416 pages) 2/15
10. Lord John and the Hand of Devils by Diana Gabaldon (320 pages) 2/16
11. Scoundrel (The Blades of the Rose #2) by Zoe Archer (320 pages) 2/17
12. Saving Grace by Julie Garwood (432 pages) 2/19
13. Unbroken: A World War II Story of Survival, Resilience, and Redemption  by Laura Hillenbrand (496 pages) 2/22
14. Only Mine (Only Series #2) by Elizabeth Lowell (400 pages) 2/25
15. Only You (Only Series #3) by Elizabeth Lowell (387 pages) 2/26
16. Only Love (Only Series #4) by Elizabeth Lowell (408 pages) 2/27
17. In for a Penny by Rose Lerner (310 pages) 2/28

January Reading Totals: 20 Books, 8599 Pages
*February Reading Totals: 17 Books, 6860 Pages*


----------



## Belle2Be

It's been a busy month, and I've had a hard time finding what I wanted to read! But I found a few great sounding series(es??) so here we go!
Book-                         Author                     Pages

Vampire Academy	Richelle Mead	352
Frostbite                Richelle Mead	336
Shadow Kiss Richelle Mead	448
Blood Promise	Richelle Mead	512
Spirit Bound	Richelle Mead	496
Last Sacrifice	Richelle Mead	594
Uglies	Scott Westerfeld	448
Pretties	Scott Westerfeld	384
Specials	Scott Westerfeld	400
Extras	Scott Westerfeld	448
Bridget Jone's Diary	Helen Fielding	288
City of Ashes	Cassandra Clare	496
City of Glass	Cassandra Clare	576
City of Bones	Cassandra Clare	512
Glass Houses	Rachel Caine	256
The Dead Girls Rachel Caine	256
Midnight Alley	Rachel Caine	256
Feast of Fools	Rachel Caine	256
Lord of Misrule	Rachel Caine	256
Carpe Corpus	Rachel Caine	256
Fade Out	Rachel Caine	256
Ill Wind	Rachel Caine	352
Heat Stroke	Rachel Caine	352
Chill Factor	Rachel Caine	352
Windfall	Rachel Caine	352
Firestorm	Rachel Caine	352
Thin Air	Rachel Caine	352


----------



## Jaasy

I'm in

1   Perfect Peace by Daniel Black, finished
2   Sanctuary by Kaye Kellerman, finished
3   Snapped:  Aftermath by Tracy Brown, finished
4   Justice by Kaye Kellerman, finished
5   Prayers for the Dead by Kaye Kellerman, finished
6  Serpent's Tooth by Kaye Kellerman, finished
7  Jupiter's Bones by Kaye Kellerman, finished
8  Stalker by Kaye Kellerman, finished
9  The Forgotten by Kaye Kellerman, finished
10 Stone Kiss by Kaye Kellerman, finished
11 Street Dreams by Kaye Kellerman, finished
12 The Burnt House by Kaye Kellerman, finished
13 The Mercedes Coffin by Kaye Kellerman, finished
16 Blindman's Bluff by Kaye Kellerman, finished
17 Hangman by Kaye Kellerman, finished
18 The Other Side by J D Robb, finished
19 Treachery in Death by J D Robb, finished


----------



## Geoffrey

D'oh! February already.

*February Book List*
1. *Accelerando - Charles Stross* - Cyberpunk - 8651 locations - 400 pages - finished 2/7
2. *My Fair Captain - J.L. Langley* - m/m Romance/Sci Fi - 5701 locations - 312 pages - finished 2/9
3. *American on Purpose - Craig Ferguson* - memoir - 3935 locations - 288 pages - finished 9/11
4. *Infected: Prey - Andrea Speed* - Gay Paranormal - 2359 of 8076 locations - 490 pages - abandoned 2/12
5. *An Uncommon Whore - Belinda McBride* - m/m Romance/Sci Fi - 3519 locations - 214 pages - finished 2/12
6. *The Case of Charles Dexter Ward - H.P. Lovecraft* - Dark Fantasy - 1998 locations - 121 pages - finished 2/14
7. *The Family Trade - Charles Stross* - Fantasy - 5248 locations - 320 pages - finished 2/14
8. *The Gods of Dream - Daniel Arenson* - Dark Fantasy - 5781 locations - 351 pages - finished 2/19
9. *Metrophage - Richard Kadrey* - Cyberpunk - 4329 locations - 263 pages - finished 2/20
10. *Interview with the Vampire - Anne Rice* - Dark Fantasy - 5902 locations - 352 pages - finished 2/23
11. *The Hidden Family - Charles Stross* - Fantasy - 5664 locations - 366 pages - finished 2/25
12. *The Clan Corporate - Charles Stross* - Fantasy - 6125 locations - 320 pages - finished 2/26
13. *Fragile Things - Gaiman, Neal* - Short Stories - 5576 locations - 400 pages - finished 2/28

*February TBR List*


----------



## CoffeeCat

I'm in. Thanks for starting this.

1.


----------



## Maxx

February 2011

1.  My Life in France (kindle) as of 2/1/2011, page 51, as of 2/28/2011 on page 131, 80 pages read
2.  Last Night in Twisted River (audiobook) as of 2/1/2011, page 30, as of 2/28/2011 on page 317, 287 pages read
3.  Even Cowgirls Get the Blues (audiobook) as of 2/1/2011, page 192, completed 2/13/2011, 192 pages read
4.  The Chestry Oak (DTB) began 2/17/2011, as of 2/28/2011 156 pages read

Total Partial Books Read:  1

Total Pages Read in February:  715


----------



## LauraB

*Completed* :
The Glass Castle , kindle 5490 locations
Empire, A Novel of Ancient Rome , Kindle 13,000 locations (and change)

*In Progress* :
I, Claudius , Robert Graves -Kindle


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

1. _Roots_ by Alex Haley ****
2. _Flowers for Algernon _ by Daniel Keyes ****
3. _Message in a Bottle _ by Nicholas Sparks ***
4. _Unbroken: A World War II Story of Survival, Resiliance, and Redemption _ by Laura Hillenbrand *****
5. _The Girl Next Door _ by Jack Ketchum ***
6. _The Color of Heaven _ by Julianne MacLean ***


----------



## drenfrow

*Date Finished **Book **Author **Locations/Pages **Genre **Format*2/1 Heat Wave Richard Castle 198 pp. Mystery Audiobook 2/2 A Study in Scarlet Arthur Conan Doyle 108 pp. Mystery Kindle 2/5 Packing for Mars Mary Roach 4551 loc. Science Kindle 2/7 Tree Shepard's Daughter Gillian Summers 2838 loc. YA Fantasy Kindle 2/9 Into the WIldewood Gillian Summers 3029 loc. YA Fantasy Kindle 2/10 The Secret of Dread Forest Gillian Summers 2260 loc. YA Fantasy Kindle 2/10 Unbroken Laura Hillenbrand 496 pp. Non Fiction Audiobook 2/11 Shadows of the Redwoods Gillian Summers 2698 loc. YA Fantasy Kindle 2/16 Echoes of Honor David Weber 11843 loc. SciFi Kindle 2/21 The Lord God Made Them All James Herriot 373 pp. Memoir Audio 2/22 Ashes of Victory David Weber 10619 loc. SciFi Kindle 2/25 The Heart of Valor Tanya Huff 418 pp. SciFi DTB 2/26 Death at Devil's Bridge Robin Paige 288 pp. Mystery DTB 2/27 Radio Shangri-La Lisa Napoli 304 pp. Travel DTB 

*Currently Reading:*
*Currently Listening to:* Outlander by Diana Gabaldon (850 pp./32 hours!)


----------



## 1131

*The Poisonwood Bible* Barbara Kingsolver Library ebook 550 pages
*Bartleby, the Scrivener* Herman Melville Kindle book 551 locations
*The Variant* John August Kindle book 305 locations
*The Help* Kathryn Stockett Kindle book 7315 locations
*How I Killed Pluto and Why It Had It Coming* Mike Brown Kindle book 3465 locations
*Loch Ness Monsters and Raining Frogs * Albert Jack Kindle book 3022 locations
*The Ark* Boyd Morrison Kindle Book 9640 locations


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

Wow, I really sucked at keeping my thread updated for January, will do better for February

1.  Native Tongue 325 pages Kindle!
2.  The 13th Hour 352 pages Kindle!


----------



## kaotickitten

I'm In

    TITLE                                    AUTHOR                    FORMAT        LENGTH        FINISHED  
1.  Invisible Tears                        Abigail Lawrence        Kindle            3195 Locs      2/2/11
2.  The Wonderful Wizard of Oz      L. Frank Baum            Kindle            1527 Locs      2/4/11
3.  My Soul To Save                      Rachel Vincent          Kindel            3791 Locs      2/12/11
4.  My Soul To Keep                      Rachel Vincent          Kindel            4517 Locs      2/17/11
5.  My Soul To Steal                      Rachel Vincent          Kindel            5049 Locs      2/18/11


----------



## sebat

1. Silver Borne by Patricia Briggs -_19% of book read in January_
2. Catching Fire by Suzanne Collins
3. Molokai by Alan Brennert
4. Mockingjay by Suzanne Collins
5. Medicus: A Novel of the Roman Empire by Ruth Downie - _gave up at 20%_
6. Hunted by the Others by Jess Haines
7. Taken by the Others by Jess Haines
8. Emerald Green by Desiree Holt
9. Full Moon Rising (Riley Jensen Bk1) by Keri Arthur
10. Pale Demon (The Hollows #9) by Kim Harrison
11. Halfway to the Grave by Jeaniene Frost- _24% completed in February_


----------



## PinkKindle

I'm in again! 

1. Elfhunter: A Tale Of Alterra, The World That Is (Tales of Alterra, the World that Is.) by C.S. Marks: 11,957 locations. Begun 2/1, completed 2/17.
2. The Shelters of Stone (Earth's Children, Book Five): with Bonus Content by Jean M. Auel: 17,223 locations. Begun 2/17, on location 11,089 on 2/28 -- 11,089 locations read in February.

Running Totals: Final Totals:
Locations read in February: 23,046
DTB pages read in February: 
Books read start to finish in February: 1
Books read partially in February: 1

Books completed in 2011: 6
Total locations read in 2011: 65,084
Total DTB pages read in 2011: 

*Books completed in 2010: 56*


----------



## izzy

*1.* 1/30-2/1 Quantum (Portal #3) by Imogen Rose (6,065 locs)
*2.* 2/1-2/2 Chosen by P.C. Cast (3,403 locs)
*3.* 2/2-2/2 Deadly Little Secret (2,954 locs) 
*4.* 2/2-2/2 Deadly Little Lies (2,754 locs)
*5.* 2/2-2/3 Deadly Little Game (3,582 locs)
*6.* 2/2-2/7 I Am Number Four (4,443 locs)
*7.* 2/6-2/8 Captivate (need #2) by Carrie Jones (4,836 locs/276 pgs)
*8.* 2/8-2/9 Evernight by Claudia Gray (3,933 locs)
*9.* 2/9-2/10 Nicholas (Lord of the Satyr #1) By Elizabeth Amber (4,216 locs)
*10.* 2/10-2/11 Stray by Rachel Vincent (6,197 locs)
*11.* 2/9-2/13 Eighth Grade Bites by Heater Brewer (2,068 locs)
*12.* 2/12-2/14 Vampire Academy by Richelle Mead (3,885 locs)
*13.* 2/15-2/15 Hush, Hush Becca Fitzpatrick (4,786 locs)
*14.* 2/16-2/17 Glass House by Rachel Caine (3,428 locs)
*15.* 2/17-2/22 Blue Bloods by Melissa De La Cruz (2,867 locs)
*16.*  Evermore by Alyson Noel
*17.* 2/15 Untamed by P.C. Cast (6,369 locs)

total books read this month: 16
total samples read this month: 0
total locs this month: 59,417
total pages: 
books read this year: 26
read in 2010: 58


----------



## Neekeebee

I'm in!

Finished reading:
*Under Heaven* - Guy Gavriel Kay
*Ransom* - Julie Garwood
*Murder a la Mode* -G. A. McKevett Entertaining cozy.
*Romeo, Romeo* - Robin Kaye
*Too Good to be True* - Kristan Higgins Very enjoyable chick lit.
*Amsterdam 2012* - Ruth Francisco This one really made me think.
*Summer of the Big Bachi* - Naomi Hirahara Very good mystery about a Japanese-American and his Hiroshima past.
*Taroko Gorge* - Jacob Ritari Excellent
*The Long Winter* - Laura Ingalls Wilder  Made me really appreciate all we have.

 Best read of the month in an excellent reading month.

N


----------



## Teinouji

1. Dead Men Kill by L. Ron Hubbard | 1.29.2011
2. Spy Killer by L. Ron Hubbard | 1.30.2011

3. The Last Drop by L. Ron Hubbard | Reading


----------



## chipotle

Kindle books and library ebooks on the nook

1. Dreaming of You by Lisa Kleypas - very good, my favorite Kleypas book so far
2. When His Kiss is Wicked by Kaitlin O'Riley - good
3. Animal Magnetism by Jill Shalvis - good
4. What the Librarian Did by Karina Bliss - ok
5. Romancing Mr. Bridgerton by Julia Quinn - my least fave JQ book
6. Suddenly You by Lisa Kleypas - good
7. Blue-Eyed Devil by Lisa Kleypas - library DTB - good
8. Heavenly Pleasures by Kerry Greenwood (Corinna Chapman mystery #2) - good
9. Dream a Little Dream by Susan Elizabeth Phillips - mixed feelings
10. The Secret Diaries of Miss Miranda Cheever by Julia Quin - dull
11. Lipstick Jungle by Candace Bushnell - ok
12. Big Girls Don't Cry by Cathie Linz - ok
13. Mini-Shopaholic by Sophie Kinsella - ok
14. Moon Shell Beach by Nancy Thayer - good
15. Home to Harmony by Dawn Atkins - good
16. The Perfect Mistress by Victoria Alexander - way too long
17. The Seven Year Switch by Claire Cook - very good
18. Cook the Books by Jessica Conant-Park and Susan Conant - good
19. Dancing at Midnight by Julia Quinn - good
20. All I Ever Wanted by Kristan Higgins - very good
21. In For A Penny by Rose Lerner - good
22. Call Me Irresistible by Susan Elizabeth Phillips - good
23. The Night  Got Lucky by Laura Caldwell - ok
24. Instant Gratification by Jill Shalvis - good

DNF
A Desirable Residence by Madeleine Wickham


----------



## ValeriGail

This is my first time in the group book count thread! 

1: The Count of Monte Cristo (reading along with audiobook)... In progress.


----------



## crebel

February 2011 books read, all Kindle books

The Emperor’s Tomb – Steve Berry *****
Moving Violation, Chloe Boston Mystery #1 – Melanie Jackson ***
The Pumpkin Thief, Chloe Boston #2 ***
Death In Turkey Town, Chloe Boston #3 ***
Murder on Parade, Chloe Boston #4 ***
Cupid’s Revenge, Chloe Boston #4 ***
Dusted to Death – Barbara Colley ***
Kisses to Go – Irene Petersen ***
Season of The Harvest – Michael R. Hicks *****
The Black Angel – Barbara Samuels ***
Night of Fire – Barbara Samuels *****
How to Marry A Duke – Vicky Dreiling *****
Love in the Afternoon – Lisa Kleypas *****
Curiosity Killed the Cat Sitter, Dixie Hemmingway Mystery #1 – Blaize Clement *****
Duplicity Dogged the Dachshund, #2 ****
Even Cat Sitters Get the Blues, #3 *****
Cat Sitter on a Hot Tin Roof, #4 *****
Raining Cat Sitters and Dogs, #5 ****
Every Time We Kiss – Christie Kelley ****
A Little Bit Sinful – Adrienne Basso ****
The Lady Most Likely-A Novel in 3 Parts - Quinn, James & Brockway ***
Listen To Your Heart - Margaret Lake *****


----------



## EllenR

I'll give this a whirl too!

1. Shadowfever by Karen Moning - 02/01 
2. Hara's Legacy by Bianca D'Arc - 02/03
3. A Land of Ash by David Danglish, et al. - 2/4
4. Dead in the Family by Charlaine Harris - 2/8
5. Pirate Latitudes by Michael Crichton - 02/12
6. Halfway to the Grave by Jeaniene Frost - 2/13
7. One Foot in the Grave by Jeaniene Frost - 2/15
8. At Grave's End by Jeaniene Frost - 2/17
9. Destined for an Early Grave by Jeanine Frost - 2/18
10. Hide in Plain Sight by Marta Perry - 2/19
11. White Witch Black Curse by Kim Harrison - 2/22
12. This Side of the Grave by Jeaniene Frost - 2/24
13. Iron Crowned by Richelle Mead - 2/26
14. Sizzling Sixteen by Janet Evanovich - 2/27


----------



## Toby

FINISHED READING!

1. Still Life: A Chief Inspector Gamache Novel by Louise Penny, 5389 Lc's, 2/3/11
2. AWOL on the Appalachian Trail by David Miller, 4456 Loc's, 2/4/11
3. Murder A'La Mode by G.A. Mc Kevett, 4264 Loc's, 2/6/11
4. Boob Tube by Mark Coker and Lesleyann Coker, 6095 Loc's, 2/10/11
5. As Young As You Feel, A Novel by Melody Carlson, 2971 Loc's, 2/12/11
6. 90 Minutes in Heaven: A True Story of Death & Life by Don Piper, 1790 Loc's, 2/13/11
7. Death of a Trophy Wife by Laura Levine, 4046 Loc's, 2/15/11
8. The Big 5-OH! by Sandra D. Bricker, 2581 Loc's, 2/17/11
9. Dead Drop: A Lawson Vampire Bonus Story by Jon F. Merz, 606 Loc's, 2/17/11
10. Code Blue by Richard Mabry, (Book 1 of The Prescription for Trouble Series), 4148 Loc's, 2/22/11
11. Be Free Where You Are by Thich Nhat Hanh, 462 Loc's, 2/22/11
12. The Little Known by Janice Daugharty, 4279 Loc's, 2/24/11
13. Medical Error by Richard Mabry, 4467 Loc's, 2/27/11
14. Leslie Sansone's Eat Smart, Walk Strong: The Secrets to Effortless Weight Loss, by Leslie Sansone, 5115 Loc's, 2/28/11


----------



## char

Finished in February:
         Title                              Author                         Locations
1.   March into Hell               Mary McDonald                      3179 
2.   The Stand                     Stephen King                        27043
3.    Curiosity Killed the 
        Cat Sitter                   Blaize Clement                        4702
4.   Tick Tock                       James Patterson
                                         & Michael Ledwidge                4358
5.   Diary of a Mad Fat Girl      Stephanie McAfee                  3103
6.  Medical Error                  Richard Mabry                        4467


----------



## Melbre

I'll give it a try...

1.   The Hangman's Daughter by Oliver Potzsch  (6877 locs)      Finished 2/6/11
2.   The Book Thief by Markus Zusak (paperback - 576 pages)    Finished 2/19/11
3.  Dexter in the Dark by Jeff Lindsay (paperback - 302 pages)  In Progress


----------



## sheltiemom

An East End Murder  - Charles Finch - 753 locations
The Black Cat: A Richard Jury Mystery - Martha Grimes - 4885 locations
Deeper Than the Dead - Tami Hoag - 7690
Face of Betrayal - Lis Wiehl - 2921 locations


----------



## egh34

Me too, and I would like to keep a running track...
* = memorable reads
JANUARY:
1. Blind Hope by Kim Meecher 1-2-11 (DTB)
2. Girl with Dragon Tattoo by Stieg Larsson 1-6-11 (Kindle)*
3. Girl Who Played With Fire by Stieg Larsson 1-11-11 (DTB)*
4. Promise Canyon by Robyn Carr 1-11-11 (Nook)*
5. Duplicity Dogged the Dachshund by Blaize Clement 1-17-11 (DTB)
6. Even Cat Sitters Get The Blues by Blaize Clement 1-20-11 (DTB)
7. The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest by Stieg Larsson 1-23-11 (DTB)*
8. Catsitter on a Hot Tin Roof by Blaize Clement 1-25-11 (Nook)
9. Wild Man Creek by Robyn Carr 1-29-11 (Kindle)*
10. Rainwater by Sandra Dallas 1-30-11 (DTB)*
FEBRUARY:
11. Raining Cat Sitters and Dogs by Blaize Clement 2-2-11 (DTB)
12. Room by Emma Donoghue 2-5-10 (DTB)*
13. Blessings of the Animals by Katrina Kittle 2-9-11(Nook) 
14. Truly, Madly by Heather Webber 2-13-11 (Nook)
15. Cat Sitter Among the Pigeonns by Blaize Clement 2-21-11 (DTB)
16. The Backup Plan by Sherryl Woods 2-23-11 (Nook)
17. Treachery in Death by J.D. Robb 2-26-11 (Kindle) *
18. Harvest Moon by Robyn Carr 2-28-11 (Kindle)


----------



## mistyd107

if someone can tell me how to pin thus I will or is that done by an admin?


----------



## gina1230

1. Bet Me by Jennifer Crusie (dtb)         Started 2/1/11 --  Finished -- 2/5/11
2. Origin In Death (audio) by J. D. Robb Started 2/6/11 -- Finished -- 2/26/11
3. Bitten & Smitten by Michelle Rowen   Started 2/7/11 --  Finished -- 2/9/11
4. Sea Swept (dtb) by Nora Roberts     Started 2/13/11 -- Finished -- 2/19/11
5. Catch A Mate by Gena Showalter     Started 2/19/11 -- Finished -- 2/26/11
6. Devil's Bargain (dtb) by Jade Lee    Started 2/26/11 -- Finished --


----------



## RiddleMeThis

Finished

*Title*
The Hunger Games
Catching Fire
Mocking Jay
Altar of Eden
Beauty and the Beast
Of Truth and Beasts
Septimus Heap Book 1 *Author*
Suzanne Collins
Suzanne Collins
Suzanne Collins
James Rollins
Marie Le Prince de Beaumont
Barb and JC Hendee
Angie Sage
*Locations*
4704
4857
4988
5848
196
2025
3995


End of Month Totals

*Number of Books*
6 *Total Locations*
26613

Year to Date

*Number of Books*
12.5 *Total Locations*
70097


----------



## johnmedler

Just finished The Ark in one sitting.  Good book!


----------



## Aravis60

Saving my place


----------



## jlee745

This sounds fun! I'll give it a try.

TITLE AUTHOR FORMAT LENGTH Started FINISHED Location/page
Gone with the Wind Margaret Mitchell Kindle 19,296 loc. Febuary 1st
Scarlett Alexandra Ripley Hardcover book (lg print) 1,181 pages Feb. 1st Febuary 13th 
And Then There Were None Agatha Christie Kindle 3545 Feb.13th Febuary 22nd 
Catching Fire Suzanne Collins Kindle 4857 Feb 22nd 2826

FEBUARY TBR list
Water for Elephants Sara Gruen


total books read this month: 2
total locs read this month: 6371 (not counting Gone with the Wind)
total pages:1,181


----------



## BookLover

I will try this again!

1. *I Am Nujood, Age 10 and Divorced* by *Nujood Ali* (Kindle) 2/1
2. *Farm City: The Education of an Urban Farmer* by *Novella Carpenter* (Kindle)
3. *To Buy or Not To Buy Organic* by *Cindy Burke* (Kindle)
4. *Food Rules: An Eater's Manual* by *Michael Pollan* (Kindle)


----------



## HeadshotHeather

I'll chime in, maybe it will keep me motivated for reviews.

1) The Goblin Market by Jennifer Hudock 2/1
2) Fated by S.G. Brown
3) Hungry for You by A.M. Harte (currently reading)


----------



## Gayle

Count me in again!!!

1. *Summer at Willow Lake* - Susan Wiggs - 5974 locations
2. *Secrets of the Tudor Court* - D.L. Bogdan - 5893 locations
3. *Fire Burn and Cauldron Bubble* - H.P. Mallory - 6776 locations
4. *The Tempest: A Guy of Gisbourne Story* - Charlotte Hawkins - 5126 locations
5. *Origin in Death* - J.D. Robb - 8085 locations
6. *To Conquer a Highlander* - Mary Wine - 5711 locations
7. *Memory in Death* - J.D. Robb - 6643 locations
8. *Bump in the Night* - J.D. Robb and Mary Blayney - 6426 locations

Books Read in January 2011 : 14


----------



## Basilius

This month's reads and listens:


*Title**Author**Length**Finished**Rating*_Equal Rites_Terry Pratchet31962/01/114_Barrayar_Lois McMaster Bujold11:422/03/114_The Cat Who Could Read Backwards_Lilian Jackson Braun20312/04/113.5_The Mote in God's Eye_Larry Niven & Jerry Pournelle129632/13/115_His Majesty's Dragon_Naomi Novik50962/22/114_Accelerando_Charles Stross86512/26/113


----------



## mooshie78

1. Stranger than Fiction--Chuck Palahniuk (though read most of it in January).
2. A Game of Thrones--George. R. R. Martin 
3. A Clash of Kings--George R. R. Martin (started Feb 16)


Finished 5 books in January.


----------



## JFHilborne

Same here, first entry in the book count thread.

1) Origins/Sean Hayden (beta read, due out Feb.15th) - finished Jan 2011
2) The Innocent/Vincent Zandri - finished Jan 2011
3) The Scavengers Daughter/ Mike McIntyre - finished 2/4/11
4) A Touch of Deceit/Gary Ponzo - reading
5) Pleasing The Dead/Deborah Atkinson - reading


----------



## talleylynn

1. *Whiskey Island * by Emilie Richards (2/4)
8456 locations; 608 pages
2. *Food Rules: An Eater's Manual * by Michael Pollan (2/12)
DTB; 140 pages
3. *Lose Weight Without Dieting - The Animal Kingdom Way * by David Nordmark (2/12)
1152 locations
4. *The Grave Tattoo * by Val McDermid (2/1
6996 locations; 400 pages
5. *Dematerializing: Taming the Power of Possessions * by Jane Hammerslough (2/27)
2602 locations; 288 pages

Abandoned at 66%, location 1702 -* No More Joint Pain * by Dr Joseph Abboud & Sookim Abboud


----------



## geko29

*The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest* by Stieg Larsson; 12,793 locs, 576 pp; Excellent, but not quite as good as the first two.
*The Apprentice* by Tess Gerritsen; 6826 locs, 384; Fast-paced and interesting thriller with a rushed finale.
*American Psycho* by Bret Easton Ellis; 8499 locs, 416 pp; Amazing and deeply disturbing study of the devolution of a psychopath.

Running totals: 3 books, 21,868 locations, 1,376 pages.


----------



## joanne29

I am in

1. Rose flower Creek by Jackie lee miles 240 pgs.02/8     pretty good
2. The Pioneer Woman black heels to tractor wheels 350 pgs. by Ree Drummond 2/20      adorable
3. I do Now What 320 pgs. by Bill and Guilianna Ransic 02/24
4.


----------



## S.Reid

1. Treasure Island, Robert Louis Stevenson
2. Mockingjay, Suzanne Collins 
3. Great Expectations, Charles Dickens
4. The Life of Abraham Lincoln, Henry Ketcham


----------



## JCReader

First time posting in the Book Count thread.

1. *The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest * by Stieg Larsson, 576 pp, February 8th.

2. *Gone Forever * by Diane Fanning, 278pp - Currently reading

Running totals: 2 books, 854 pages


----------



## pidgeon92

Click here for March 2011.


----------

